# Randy Coulture



## Odin (Jan 10, 2007)

I just read on two other sites that Randy Coulture is set to return to the UFC this Year to challenge Tim Slyiva for the title....the question is with heath Herring and Mirko signed up aswel is there any room for Randy in the heavyweight division Im mean the guys past 40 now?I've always like Randy as a fighter but it pains me to see old legends ruin thier records by trying to compete with the younger boys...DONT DO IT RANDY!!!

BTW if Randy was ten years younger he would whoop Timmy..infact he could proberly still Whoop Tim now( I cannot see any putting up with that jab rubbish, Randy's dirty Boxing would put a stop to that straight away )....im just not so sure about Randy vs the rest of the division.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm hoping he beats Tim and re-retires.  Although I bet the UFC signs him for more then a single fight, but I don't want to see him fight Crocop.  Retire again as the HW champion, rather then retire off a loss, that I would like to see.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 10, 2007)

Randy will school him!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't forget that Tim is a lot bigger, hits hard and is very hard to take down.  Everyone thought Monson would put him on his back and tap him.  This is a risky fight that could go either way simply based on Tim's size advantage.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Jan 10, 2007)

I didn't hear anything about the UFC, but it looks like he's on Pros vs. Joes.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's the article:

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=3251


----------



## thetruth (Jan 11, 2007)

I believe Randy can beat Sylvia but Tim's no chump and he's a big guy.  I would love to see the fight but I would hesitate at predicting an outcome

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 11, 2007)

thetruth said:


> I believe Randy can beat Sylvia but Tim's no chump and he's a big guy. I would love to see the fight but I would hesitate at predicting an outcome
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
I think Tim will do well against Randy.  He has a similar game plan to Chuck Lidell.  However, it's not like Randy hasn't gone up against big opponents before...Look at his fights with Ricco Rodriguez.  He won both of those.  However, I don't want to see Randy vs. Cro Cop.  I think Randy could do well against Heath Herring as well.  I hope if he does beat Sylvia that he retires after that...


----------



## Odin (Jan 11, 2007)

To some Tim is regarded as one of the best Heavyweights in the world....certainly not to me! I hate to fighter bash but I cant stand the guy, infact i take that back i dont hate him  I hate the people he fights, Im not being funny but if you were to fight Timmy you would certainly watch the last 4 of his fights and noticed a certain pattern to his style..let me see...jab jab sprawl jab jab sprawl throw a leg kick jab jab sprawl!..and he must have some telepathic powers that forces his oppanent into constantly walking into his shots endlessly without thinking ''ermm tim's been jabbing me for 3 rounds now I havent got no where I know what i'll do! I'm going to continue to walk into him that will show him!!''..for gods sake you cant shoot into a guy that 7ft while staying at the end of his arm!
i was disappointed in Jeff although to be honest as soon as he got into the ring he looked like he didnt beleive he could do it.


----------



## thechamp (Jan 11, 2007)

He might be an old man, but i'm willing to bet a ton of people will still pay to watch this happen.  Seems like a lot of people want to see Tim get whooped


----------



## matt.m (Jan 11, 2007)

Monson beat himself.  Period end of story, in my opinion I thought he was going to smoke Timmy.  I really like Randy, he is Mr. Personality and Charisma....That is 90% of why people love the man.  Everyone at that level has good techniques or they wouldn't be at that level.  

I just like to see Captain America win.  It's funny, while we are on the subject I know people that run in Matt Hughes circle, he is an outstanding human being on a personal level and I will never knock the mans technical ability.  However, I wanted to see the striker win and he did.

I have heard that Matt has hired and brought in an outstanding Muay Thai guy so we will see how a rematch goes.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 11, 2007)

I would love to see Randy beat Tim, but its a risky fight, like others have said. It could turn into a bad idea really quick if he starts loosing. Although I've always respected risk takers.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 11, 2007)

He is making the announcement on spike tonight I believe. 



> but it pains me to see old legends ruin thier records by trying to compete with the younger boys...


Hate to say it, but all in all, randy has a crap record. he is 14-8. its who he has beat and how he has beat them that makes him great. he has only fought top guys. he fought vitor belfort in his 3rd fight. and won.



> Don't forget that Tim is a lot bigger, hits hard and is very hard to take down. Everyone thought Monson would put him on his back and tap him.


Thats true, but couture is 100 times the wrestler, and is not nearly as short as monson. also, monson got silvia down in the second round. sylvia's weakness is good grapplers with good striking. he beat monson sure, but he lost to arlovski by ankle lock, and lost to mir by armbar. now, thats his only 2 losses, but if you look at his record, those along with Mike whitehead and tre telligman are he only decent fighters he has fought in his 25 fights.


----------



## Odin (Jan 12, 2007)

Shogun said:


> He is making the announcement on spike tonight I believe.
> 
> 
> Hate to say it, but all in all, randy has a crap record. he is 14-8. its who he has beat and how he has beat them that makes him great. he has only fought top guys. he fought vitor belfort in his 3rd fight. and won.
> ...


 
Randy's charater definatly carries him further in then his record.
one of mt other thoughts on randy;s come back is the fact his coming back as a heavyweight, and as history as shown randy does not face well against some of the heavyweight leagues bigger fights remember Ricco rodriguez and josh barnett both spelt trouble for Randy....and Timmy is not exactly small....


----------



## Shogun (Jan 13, 2007)

thats very true but we also got to remember that Randy Couture had almost no submissions back then. He is a VERY capable Jiu-jitsu player now. look at his grappling match with Jacare, and watch videos of him sparring with BJ Penn, and on the first TUF show. his grappling game has become very very good in the recent years. His wrestling has always been good, but he used to be afraid to be on his back, or even in someone's guard. not anymore though.


----------

